# Spiny Softshell turtle



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Well i was just wondering whats a min. size tank for a spiny softshell turtle. I can pick one up for about 7$ and I have a 30g laying around.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoah! I thought you meant you had 30 G laying around ($30,000). Took me off guard for a second!!!

Eventually these turtles get quite big. If you're prepared to get larger and larger tanks/pools! then go for it. Just make sure it has a basking site that is out of the water. So many people (including biologist friends of mine) keep these guys in purely aquatic systems. It can work for quite a while but they naturally come out of the water.

Also, be aware that more and more people are overcollecting herps. I've seen turtle/snake species vanish from certain areas. Be keen on what the source of the animal is... captive bred is best for many reasons...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Spiny Softshells, are really neat turtles...if it is a baby, the the 30 gallon will be ok for about a year...but you will need a larger tank then, if it is a female, you will end up neeeding a small pool, if a male, a 75 gallon tank will do ya...
They really like to bask, so they need a good space to haul out of the water and good light to do some quality basking...also, they need extremely clean water, so filtration must be exceptional....


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i like turttle but i don't like to keep it as pets cause i don't have room where i live, maybe later down the road when i move out.


----------

